# Mini Review : Simoniz Wash and Wax



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So I saw this being discussed quite a lot on here, nipped into costco and bought some. Was about 4.50 for 5L, pretty amazing. Using about 40ml per 15L - a few people have questioned my ratios. I have a solid black and it can scratch quite easily, or rather shows scratches. So I will always use a methods to test lubricity.

My first test is to put it through my hands and see if I can "feel" the solution.

Second, I take some in the syringe and check for content

Third, some is applied to the car and I watch for cling.










I fill the water up first, place my grit guard in and then put the solution in. This helps me reduce the amount of suds i.e. 10l or water and 5l of suds on top.










Really impressed I mean £5 for this at 5L, and it really does sud up nicely and have good lubricity. Pretty taken back.

So I check the lubricity and was happy, then the syringe which looked good to me finally










Looked at the solution on the paintwork, nice and slick. What I looking for here is a slight oily look on the paintwork, the light spectrum appearing on the shampoo.










Gentle on the wax, again important to us guys.










Freely rinsing away.

So now the hard bit, rate.

I have to say for c£5.00 for 5L this is quite astonishing value, its not heavily watered down either like some other low end shampoos.

I have to really give this 100%, cleans just as well as the higher end, soft on LSP, good dilution ratio. Don't have a bad word against it.

Cheers guys, :thumb:

P.S. This has sud content similar to MAXI SUDS II, not that suds are needed but it's the whole package.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Brilliant review there, thanks for that!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

love the Apple in the picture:thumb:
Loads of cleaning stuff ad then.....an Apple!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Always good to see product reviews, out of interest, why do you look for a rainbow effect?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I dunno avanti, this rainbow effect Ive noticed only appears once the shampoo is added to the water. It seems to intensify the more I add, its kinda weird - no idea how or why I spotted it or even why it happens it just seems to go hand in hand with a nicely lube'd wash.

Not seen any rainbow effect in the durex lube right enough I'll try to get her to move into the sun next time. lol KIDDING










No shampoo










Shampoo


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love Simoniz shampoos. They seem to always clean great and Wallet friendly too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> I love Simoniz shampoos. They seem to always clean great and Wallet friendly too.


I still have the pineapple smelling one with carnauba to try, but agree, very wallet friendly :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Now this has made me more eager to try a budget shampoo & wax I saw yesterday and having considering it. Astonish Was & Wax. 99p for 1ltr. Impressed with other Astonish stuff so just maybe.....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Dipesh said:


> I love Simoniz shampoos. They seem to always clean great and Wallet friendly too.


I suppose everyone is on a budget for what is a luxury just now. It now has it's place on my shelf. Very happy with it.


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi 

Just to let you know Asda are selling 5 Litres of this for £1. I have bought myself one to give it a go.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

would this stuff be ok as a "car wash" shampoo as in we wash cars and rinse them....job done! using Autosmart's own at the mo but seems to be leaving alot of cloudy smears when towel drying, so i'm having to buff the bloody things all the time.

any idea's fella's?

thanks 

lee


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice review :thumb: i love simoniz products , i tried the simoniz wash&wax the blue one very good shampoo , unfortunately not available now in my country .


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

bert1e said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you know Asda are selling 5 Litres of this for £1. I have bought myself one to give it a go.


Nice heads up. Shelves are empty at the ones I've tried though.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got this good stuff


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one JJ, wanna job? :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So this is why your Spa shampoo is so good:detailer::lol::lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo said:


> So this is why your Spa shampoo is so good:detailer::lol::lol:


 Just rebranded :lol:


----------

